# Ridgid Camera and CS-10 Monitor



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

selling monitor and camera largest monitor it records and takes still pictures on flash drive both $6200, will split insured shipping with you


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Now this is a good deal!


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

Rm200 reel cs10 and navitrack 2 locator and more . 4 months old. Pm your offers.. records and takes pics on usb too. Original reciepts included with manuals


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Where did y'all steal these from?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

He doesn't come off as selling stolen stuff. My guess is the poor guy is forced to sell due to a divorce or lack of work.


----------



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

Neither just tired of begging people to work; first you complain about the prices being to high then when they are lowered to attractive prices, you insinuate they are stolen; I take offence with that comment. So you couldn't buy my jetter without a bank loan. Some of us work hard save there money and do what is necessary; I am one of those you are the type of person I wouldn't want to sell to because there will always be a problem. I have a jumping jack that has (1) hour on it cause I was out of town when the inspector insisted it be tamped. There was nowhere to rent so I bought 1,and had it delivered. Some of us time is more valuable than money....


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> He doesn't come off as selling stolen stuff. My guess is the poor guy is forced to sell due to a divorce or lack of work.


Four months old and selling is odd. That's a lot of equipment to purchase and give up after only four months.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

dallasplumbob said:


> Neither just tired of begging people to work; first you complain about the prices being to high then when they are lowered to attractive prices, you insinuate they are stolen; I take offence with that comment. So you couldn't buy my jetter without a bank loan. Some of us work hard save there money and do what is necessary; I am one of those you are the type of person I wouldn't want to sell to because there will always be a problem. I have a jumping jack that has (1) hour on it cause I was out of town when the inspector insisted it be tamped. There was nowhere to rent so I bought 1,and had it delivered. Some of us time is more valuable than money....


I wasn't talking about you and I've never complained about any prices being too high. I was not interested in your jetter because I'm not looking to buy the one you have. I was talking about the other guy who is selling 4 month old equipment. I've read your posts and your reasons and take no issue with them. I should not have insinuated that both of y'all we're selling stolen goods. Don't be so quick to take it personally.


----------



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

All a man has is his word; I apologize since your remarks were not pointed at me. Sorry...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

And if I already didn't have the exact camera you were selling I would be definitely looking to buy it off of you for that price.


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

Ahh you guys just love to insinuate, if youre interested make an offer. No im not divorced, no the equipment isnt stolen. I still have the reciept from ferguson and i will provide it with purchase so that it can be insured. Attached is the reciept, im interested in what else you all have to say. Its not fair that for the few hours that i didnt see this you have warded off interested buyers with these claims. And my business isnt doing well, the wife that im happily married to convinced me to move on. Happy wife happy life. interested buyers pm me, call or text me at 7575984260 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've talked to Ty about his equipment, he's a real legit company. His business has a alot of exposure out there on the internet that's easily verifiable. He was willing to provide all receipts for what he bought and the reterm receipt for the camera.

Although I still believe Ty should take full advantage of being here by learning about business. Many of us here are willing to help and answer questions. 

Don't give up Ty, it took me almost 2 years to get to where I was working everyday. With help from Plumber Rick and Toutahnow is the only encouragement that kept me going. Looking back now I'm so glad I listened to them. 

Just one question.....what did you think of the book?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

One of the many problems about being your own boss is that work is not guarantee and you have to find all sorts of venues and advertise different ways to keep you and your equipment working. We all have slow months as well as busy months it is just part of what we do. 

The one thing you can guarantee is not giving up. Rethink your strategy try something else talk to some realtors they need inspections and jetting. Advertise on Yelp Google and maybe make some flyers or post cards. Even talk to some plumbers that don't have a camera and can sub you out. You may not need to sell it after all. You can make lots of money with a camera. Great deal for the equipment you are selling too bad I don't need a camera. Good luck with the sale. Don't give up keep trying I'm sure you can find something to keep you busy just think and then think some more. Come up with something try something. Again good luck!

I know some guys in here where looking for a monitor only. I could be interested in the reel only. But seriously try to keep it if you can.


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks cj. I have tried the method you mentioned and more. If you have a deal for the monitor and locator i could probably work that.


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

Somebody take it all off my hands for 8k


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Man, where were you last year. I would have had the money in your hand by tomorrow


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

Haha. Man i wish, but i just sold it about 2 hours ago for 7800. Shipping tomorrow


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey you still got that thing? Someone I know is looking for the rm200 system for 10k


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Kidding!!!!


----------

